# install gnome2& checksum ERROR for cups-1.5.4-source.tar.bz2



## nazari (Jun 24, 2014)

*H*i,

*I*n *F*reeBSD 9.2, when *I* install GNOME 2 *I* encountered this *E*rror*:*

```
ports/print/cups-image... are up to date... [checksum error]
```

In CUPS path ;I try this code: `make NO_CHECKSUM=yes` and encountered an error for *e*xtracting cups-image-1.5.4_1.

What should I do?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: install gnome2& checksum ERROR for cups-1.5.4-source.tar*

You need to update your ports tree, print/cups-image is currently at version 1.7.2.


----------

